# How to make web pictures un-saveable?



## Darton

How can I setup my pictures where they can't be saved off of my website by people who: right click>save as?


----------



## Craddosk

I'm not sure, but for an example check out www.f1.com, it shows up with a message saying No due to .....


----------



## Overread

impossible
the image has to be saved and loaded to the computer to be displayed anyway - so I just got to the webtemp folder and there is your photo -- or I press PrtScr

After that I have your photo - big watermarks can often be removed and defeat the point of showing a photo on the net.
All you can do is only upload small (under 1000 pixels) low res copies to limit what people can do with the shots. A small watermark with your name and/or webpage for people to find you if your work does a tour of the net.


----------



## Big Mike

There are plenty of ways to add protection for your images...but there are always ways around it for people who know how to do it.

As mentioned, one of the best protections is to keep your images small and low rez...suitable only for web viewing.  Then they won't be of much use for someone to go out of their way to steal them from you.

If you are just looking to keep the casual viewer from saving your images, try a flash gallery or something like that.  Check out Simpleviewer.


----------



## John_05

Craddosk said:


> I'm not sure, but for an example check out www.f1.com, it shows up with a message saying No due to .....




That type of protection may work in Internet Explorer,  but not in Firefox.  You'll still get the warning,  but you'll also get the pop up allowing you to either directly save the image, or view only the image and then save it.


----------



## Rachelsne

you can mke your images a smaller resoloution and file size, also put your name or mark over part of the picture so it deters people-nothing will work fully though


----------



## Alpha

A simple way is to layer a transparent png over them. Any right-click, save-as will end up saving the transparent png.


----------



## reg

Overread said:


> *impossible*
> the image has to be saved and loaded to the computer to be displayed anyway - so I just got to the webtemp folder and there is your photo -- or I press PrtScr


----------



## Kalikala

Alpha said:


> A simple way is to layer a transparent png over them. Any right-click, save-as will end up saving the transparent png.


 
I had never hear of that!  How is that done?


----------



## reg

Not gonna stop anybody from stealing the photo any more than those pop-up boxes when you right click.


----------



## ernie

Kalikala said:


> I had never hear of that! How is that done?


you put your photo as background image in your html page: <td background="images/photo.jpg">
then put the transparant .gif or .png in that same cell/table/whatever but with regular img tags: <img src="dummy.gif" width="100" height="100">. 100 is to be replaced by the exact size of your photo.


----------



## fstopusa

Protecting images on the web is sort of like installing a security system on your home. It may stop the less knowledgeable thief and it may slow down a good thief, but if you know what you are doing, you can always get around it. The low res image file doesn't do it either. I have seen clients make prints on their inkjet from those and hang them on the wall also. They only look worse than a high res file. It does not seem to matter to them however. I have found that a watermark is usually the best bet, but that is also removable.


----------



## mcnewby

This may not be exactly what you were looking for, but what I've done is to use the security settings on the server that hosts my website.  I am able to limit access to only those people that have the correct password.  While this will prevent some people from casually browsing my photos, it also prevents people from getting to the photos that I don't want them to see or download.


----------



## fstopusa

That is another way to limit access. However, it is probably easier in the long run to use a photo gallery to control that type of access. Gallery 2 for instance will allow you to give access to only those people you wish to view the images and it is very customizable in this regard.


----------



## Alex_B

Any image which can be seen on a webpage can be downloaded. You can prevent computer newbies to download them, yes, but not the rest of the world.


----------



## Gary Molen

impossible, u cant prevent others downloading your pictures online.

How about using transparent type in 72 point with you name across the picture makes it impossible to crop or edit out...........
 
 I use Batch Watermark Creator to do this.Provides the ability to create and apply templates containing images, text, borders, etc.. in a batch mode. I'm currenty using this tool and it can apply wraps to 30 images in about 6 seconds... so yes it's fast
http://www.easy-tools.net/batch-watermark/index.html


----------



## epp_b

Simple answer: you can't.  You can make it slightly more difficult, but not difficult enough to prevent people from doing it altogether.

Frankly, I wouldn't waste my time on it.


----------



## Solthar

The easiest, and probably most difficult way of protecting your images would be to make a pure flash website, or only display your photos using flash.  You can't right click and Save As, and you can't (easily) print them.  You could also easily layer a water mark over it.

It still suffers from the 'print screen' problem though.


----------



## asc

Kalikala said:


> I had never hear of that!  How is that done?



Like everyone else has said...nothing's perfect.
A person would just have to look at the <img src> code to see where the actual picture is saved at.  Direct the browser to that directory and save away.


----------

